# pretty in pink



## Mr.Hunt (May 1, 2012)

well im starting to get hooked on showin off my work here. here is another piece i recently turned. nothing like some good ole wormy box elder. love the way it finished, in person it looks like a glass bowl. had some problems with the grain raising in the middle after the first coat but i can handle that with as many problems as ive have with other bowls lately.:dash2:


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2012)

Nicely done! That looks to be the best finish of the pieces you've shown… It's pretty tough to top a 'glass' finish!


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2012)

Nice. I'm lovin' all the projects you're showing keep 'em coming Aaron.


----------



## TimR (May 2, 2012)

Hard not to like anything made with box elder... is the finish wipe on poly?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2012)

Very nice piece, love box elder, only time I have had issues with the grain raising is with water based poly, a light sand with some 320 and its fixed! What kind of finish is it?


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 2, 2012)

i used minwax poly that is oil based. ive been using hair or foam brushes to apply the poly, and ive had a hell of a time to keep it from running or leaving brush strokes when fixing a run. i believe that the grain raised a bit after it was turned and dried a little bit. i had already parted it and i dont have a chuck system so i have to finish the bottom and inside by hand the old fashined way. after about 5 or 6 coats this is how it finished. still learning and soon im going to mix it up a bit and try finishing with some linseed oil followed by some shellac.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2012)

Mr.Hunt said:


> i used minwax poly that is oil based. ive been using hair or foam brushes to apply the poly, and ive had a hell of a time to keep it from running or leaving brush strokes when fixing a run. i believe that the grain raised a bit after it was turned and dried a little bit. i had already parted it and i dont have a chuck system so i have to finish the bottom and inside by hand the old fashined way. after about 5 or 6 coats this is how it finished. still learning and soon im going to mix it up a bit and try finishing with some linseed oil followed by some shellac.


Try thinning the oil poly out a little with mineral spirits and applying the finish with a white cotton rag, it's easier to controll how the finish is applied and the film thickness can be controlled better, you'll have fewer runs, and you won't have to clean a brush. be shure to lay the rags out flat to dry and throw them out when completely dry, fire hazard! I like to use shellac as a sealer for the first 2 coats and then an oil based finish top coat, 3 or 4 coats sanded between coats with 320 grit. Finishing is an art in itself and their are many ways to do it. Experiment, learn, and have fun.


----------

